# That time of the year



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2016)

I know for most it's time to get the rv out mothballs and take a trip.  Interesting to see where all are going.  --


----------



## vanole (Mar 5, 2016)

First thing will be heading back to Va Beach from SW Miami early April.
Only have 2 trips planned so far each a week long. Both trips involve whitewater rafting and bicycling. One trip to the Poconos the other to the Laurel Highlands region (Ohiopyle).
Still trying to squeeze a trip up to New England to see some family.


----------



## Randall Jameson (Mar 6, 2016)

First time out of my 10 mile area last summer. Retired and traveled 7000 miles with my Sweetheart of 44 yrs. Headed to Iowa this year. Pulling 8329ss  TT with Ford Excursion. Life is great and so is camping.


----------



## LEN (Mar 9, 2016)

Been out and about for 2 months, sitting in Texas now in the rain. First time in Texas and found out it can really rain here LOL.

LEN


----------

